# Snowstorm due On April fools



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

My snowstorm is due April fools. She's got some discharge today her ligs are soft. And she is CRANKY lol! Wondering is this is her mucus plug


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. Your post title had me going for a minute. I thought, "Now who's predicting snow THAT far in the future!??" ;-) (They ARE predicting snow here in Maine for tomorrow... CURSE YOU, WINTER!!!!!!)

That might be part of her plug. My Ditza is a first freshener and isn't due 'til the 4th. She lost her plug a week ago and occasionally has some white discharge. So don't be surprised if you see more goo in the week and a half to come!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol Your post had me going too! I thought you must live in New England or New York! :lol:

Happy kidding


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol! When I was writing it I didn't even think about the title


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is Snowstorm? Right now our forecast is waffling between rain or snow on Wednesday so perhaps your title will be quite fitting. What color buck is your Snowstorm bred to?


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Snow is doing pretty good lost looking miserable. Nothing much has change with her. The weather here is warming up this week!  she is bred to a tri color buck. I'm wi seeing if she is gonna have colorful babies or white like her???


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , first , i darn near had a heart attack when i saw your thread……
I mean , i still have snow here from the last event and i cants handle no 
more :brickwall: 

But then i read on and learned Snowstorm is a doe :slapfloor:

Sooooo glad she isn't another storm…..:stars:

Good luck , happy kidding


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol! We just had a snowstorm here yesterday with freezing drizzle but it's all melted today. Today is 56 out and sunny!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

any news?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows your girl doing ?


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

She's doing good thanks for asking  she's eating very little today and hiding out in the barn. I'm hoping she has them tonight


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:clap: Lets have them babies :kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Well I guess we were all wrong on snows due date. She still hasn't had her babies  I will get a picture of her pooch and udder area see what you all think


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , guess Snowstorm doesn't want to drop any of her snowflakes just
yet , hang in there


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

some picture of snows backside


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

No baby movement tonight. Her udder is tightening up a bit hopefully it will be soln


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Hoping it won't be long now I swear waiting is the hardest part. Good luck.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Came home to see this hanging and it keeps coming out what is it? She lost her mucus plug the 20 of March


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Thought I'd do a little update. Snow is doing good,still no babies. She has a good appetite yet, pretty laid back but a little territorial. She still has white mucus coming out,not sure if this is a sign of labor??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds and looks like it to me….if i were you , id pull up a chair and keep her company  

Just saying , I've heard of some does that will eat straight through labor , lol.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't understand snow has had white discharge for 3-4 days now it just keeps coming out non stop!what could it be?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

My doe was due on the 5th, still no kids and is having the same string discharge. Hers is clear to white, but I too am wondering where the heck it's all coming from!! Hopefully we both have babies soon


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They can lose mucous plug for several days. Keep your chin up. If she's preggers she can't hold them forever.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

To me, her udder looks like it still has lots of room to fill. Could be another 2 weeks, but for your sake I hope not!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

I think she has one more week. I will get a picture of her udder today and post it. See if you all can see a difference.  I hope it's soon the weather is beautiful perfect for babies lol!!


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

How long do you think she has yet?
View attachment 93595


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

My friend thinks another week or two.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It's hard to say really


----------

